# Fsh and Estradiol



## Nadine (Mar 16, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I had a miscarriage a year ago, and four failed IUI's, the last one in March 2003. I am 38 years old, and about to start IVF. 

My problem is that I had my Day Two FSH Test, and it came back at 6.2. This was combined with a Estradiol Day Two Test (E2), which came back at 207. I was advised that it should have been 100 or below, on Day Two.

I was advised by the doctor that this E2 level of 207 was a bit high for Day Two, and that my body was working hard to produce estrogen which is negative, and that this could potentially mean that the E2 level is 'masking' my true FSH level, which could be significantly higher, therby indicating diminished ovarian reserve, and a proor response to IVF treatment.

I have now read a lot of articles on the internet, which talk about the masking effect of true FSH by E2, and have got myself quite worried, as I wonder if I start IVF, if my eggs will be of sufficently good quality, to get a result.

I was told by a different doctor that I responded well to IUI stimulation, and produced a good number of follicles. What does all of this mean? What do I need to do now, to put my mind at rest?

Thank You
Jane G

p.s If elevated E2is a potential problem, why do some hospitals only test for FSH, as there must a lot of misleading FSH results.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nadine said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I had a miscarriage a year ago, and four failed IUI's, the last one in March 2003. I am 38 years old, and about to start IVF.
> 
> ...


I replied to this on email

Peter


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Peter cold you explain estrodial to me too we have been advised to go donated eggs, my fsh was 14 then 10, only 3 eggs from 1st icsi, one no good so they didn't try to fertilise it, 2 put back but no joy.
L
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

jan welshy said:


> Peter cold you explain estrodial to me too we have been advised to go donated eggs, my fsh was 14 then 10, only 3 eggs from 1st icsi, one no good so they didn't try to fertilise it, 2 put back but no joy.
> L
> WelshyXXXXX


Dear Jan,

Donor eggs sound a bit previous for you. You FSH is only borderline (12 is acceptable) and as far as I can tell you have had only 1 attempt and got 2 out of 3 fertilised. This is pretty good so why donor eggs? I would suggest that a diffferent stimulation protocol would be more appropraite.

Regards,

Peter


----------

